# Grilled Cheese Sandwich



## Michael (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's how I make it. You may want to take some notes or print this out. The slightest deviation could end up embarrasing.

- Heat up your skillet. The ladies can turn to medium low. Fellas, you go big or go home...crank that puppy up.

- Grab some white bread [preferably made with bleached flour]. You will need 2 pieces per sandwich. I did the math for you and that comes out to like 9 pieces if you're really hungry and want 3 sandwiches.

- Put some Parkay butter on the outside of each piece. Don't you miss those Parkay commercials with the talking tub thingie?

- Test you skillet with the inner flesh of your forearm. If it's hot, go ahead and fit you slices on there, butter side down.

- Drop your slices of cheese on each piece of bread. Feel free to whistle in a long descending fashion.

- Ok you're done for a while. Have a seat and watch your pregame show with that guy with the hair helmet.

- The aroma [or sometimes your fire alarm] will let you know when it's ready.

- Get up and flip those things where the smoke's coming from on to each other. Remember: cheese on cheese, cheese on cheese.

- Put on a paper plate, garnish with tabasco. 

- Viola!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2010)

Colby Cheese and Pickles. You forgot the Colby Cheese or Colby Jack and Pickles. Plus, we use Wholegrain unbleached Wheat Bread here.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 1, 2010)

Yesterday for lunch I made my husband a grilled cheese on everything bagels. I used Monteray Jack, cream cheese and cheddar cheese, garnished with some fresh mango salsa. 

Today I'm making him for dinner Happy Enchiladas, which requires its own entry in the Iron Chef...right after I pop it, and the chocolate chip cookie bar, in the oven. (As the kids like to say, BRB.)


----------



## Andres (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks a lot you three. I'm hungry now.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 1, 2010)

Use a wheat/nut bread, a mild cheddar cheese, a mildly smoked cheese like butterkase, some apple slices, and some diced walnuts. 

Grilled cheese win.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to say what everyone else has been brainwashed not to say: Grilled cheeses are terrible with wheat bread.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 1, 2010)

Try them with jalepeños inside. The real ones, not those wimpy no heat kind. It is sort of like a nacho sandwich.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2010)

All I have to say is: roasted red peppers.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 1, 2010)

Curt said:


> All I have to say is: roasted red peppers.



Mmmmm


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 1, 2010)

We usually use 12 grain bread with butter to start. Then, provolone cheese with pepperoni and possibly some dried cayenne pepper flakes. It is a special cold weather treat to cook this on the wood stove, in a cast iron skillet, for lunch.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it would be a special cold weather treat even to _*have*_ a wood stove...
Or a cast iron skillet...
Or lunch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2010)

I just had one with pickles on it but I had to settle for American Cheese. No Colby or Jack around. But it was still good.



he beholds said:


> I'm going to say what everyone else has been brainwashed not to say: Grilled cheeses are terrible with wheat bread.



Booooooo on Jessica. LOL Mine was delish!


----------

